# mal wieder eine Luftnummer aus Berlin



## technofreak (11 Januar 2011)

heise online - Verbraucherschutzministerin will Verfallsdaten für Bilder durchsetzen


> Bundesverbraucherministerin Ilse Aigner (CSU) möchte dafür sorgen, dass Bilder im Internet mit einem Verfallsdatum versehen werden können. Bei einer Veranstaltung des Bundesministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz zu Verbraucheranforderungen an das Internet stellte am heutigen Dienstag der Saarbrücker Informatiker Michael Backes seine *kostenpflichtig*e Softwarelösung X-Pire vor.


Bitte vergessen | heise Security


> Zurück bleiben: Ein durchsichtiger Versuch eines Professors, mit der Verunsicherung der Internet-Nutzer Geld zu verdienen, ein durchsichtiger Versuch einer offensichtlich überforderten Ministerin, mal wieder positive Schlagzeilen zu produzieren – und ein Problem, das es verdient hätte, ernsthaft diskutiert zu werden.


----------



## technofreak (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: mal wieder eine Luftnummer aus Berlin*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,738957,00.html



> Das Internet soll endlich vergesslich werden, das fordern die Bundesminister Aigner und de Maizière. Ein "digitaler Radiergummi" soll peinliche Bilder nach ein paar Jahren von allein aus dem Netz katapultieren. Klingt gut - klappt aber nie.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: mal wieder eine Luftnummer aus Berlin*

Ich fände es auch gut, wenn das Geld aus der Steckdose käme, und ich wäre auch für die Rente mit 25 und für die 10-Stunden-Woche bei vollem Lohnausgleich. Auch dafür sollte Frau Aigner eine Gesetzesinitiative einbringen.


----------



## Hippo (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: mal wieder eine Luftnummer aus Berlin*

Au ja, bin ich zu 100% dafür ....


----------



## technofreak (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: mal wieder eine Luftnummer aus Berlin*

[ir]Frau Aigner ist zur Zeit an vielen  Fronten aktiv.  
Große Geister können   sich  sich nicht mit Details belasten.   [/ir]
Datenspeicherung: Experten halten wenig vom Radiergummi fürs Netz - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel


> Berlin - Verbraucherschutzministerin Ilse Aigner (CSU) entschuldigt sich lächelnd gleich zu Beginn der Fachkonferenz „Verbraucher im Netz“ in Berlin. Sie könne leider nicht bis zum Schluss bleiben, sagt sie. Mit dem Dioxinskandal beschäftige gerade ein anderes ärgerliches Thema das Ministerium. Dies solle aber kein Zeichen von Desinteresse sein. „Schließlich wird ja alles aufgezeichnet“, verrät sie und gibt damit unfreiwillig ein Stichwort, das auch das zentrale Thema der Fachkonferenz ist.


----------

